# warm weather calling



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Went out last night and located coyotes at five different spots, went back to call them this morning and couldn't get anything to come to the calls. It got to about 40 degrees. The previous weekend we called in two coyotes and a fox when the temp was about -10. I know calling is usually better when its very cold but I was woundering if anyone has success in this warm weather. Thanks


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Bump: same question here, we were out all over this past weekend, only called 1 in on Friday; rest of the weekend was a bust; too sunny?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Not to sound like a jerk, but, give it up. Save your gas money for something else. Calling "season" is over. The coyotes arent worth much if anything at this time of year.

Re-group for next season.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

thats like saying to quit bowfishing after the spawn! I need something to do and being able to hunt in the spring is just frosting on the cake! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with BBJ.

The one big reason why you can't get anything to come in might be because all the ditches are thawing out and the dead deer are starting to pop up like mushrooms. They aren't hungry! They're done breeding. You can figure out the rest.  But you're better off honing your shooting skills for the fall.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Or you can start getting ready for panfishing season! Or plinking season! Or camping season! Or Catfishing season! Or.... :lol:


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

speaking of next season when does the fur start to become prime again in the dakotas and when would it be worth making a trip out there to do some calling next year?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

rs94 said:


> speaking of next season when does the fur start to become prime again in the dakotas and when would it be worth making a trip out there to do some calling next year?


Christmas. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Adults will be prime in mid/late October. Pups will be a bit later.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

is there any time that the coyote fur is okay and p-dogs are out?


----------

